# enviar señal desde la pc al emisor RF



## erc55 (Sep 17, 2011)

hola a todos
les comento que tengo un problema, estoy haciendo un robot controlado por la pc(via RF) y no se como enviar la señal desde mi programa hacia el emisor y del emisor al receptor, lleva un pic en el receptor, espero que me puedan ayudar.
les dejo el mini programa, programado bajo delphi(que utiliza pascal como visual basic)

saludos


----------



## sdel (Sep 22, 2011)

Hola, pero no subiste ningun codigo de lo que hiciste, ni un esquema nada, solo el ejecutable, asi no se sabe cual es el problema.

saludos


----------



## erc55 (Sep 22, 2011)

perdon por no avisar mas antes =), ya lo pude solucionar me baje una libreria apdportcom para delphi que me facilito muchisimo el envio de datos se los recomiendo
y este seria el codigo agregando un ApdComPort con el nombre de "puerto"
procedure TForm1.btn_enviarClick(Sender: TObject);
begin
puertutput:=ed_enviar.Text;
end;

procedure TForm1.btn_AbrirClick(Sender: TObject);
begin
if Puertpen=false then begin
  Puertpen:=true;
  btn_Abrir.Caption:='Cerrar';
end else begin
  Puertpen:=false;
  btn_Abrir.Caption:='Abrir';
end;

end;

procedure TForm1.FormCreate(Sender: TObject);
var
 ju,i:integer;
 CC : TCommConfig;
begin
  CC.dwSize := SizeOf(CC);
   ju:=0;
    for i:=1 to 16 do
    begin
        if GetDefaultCommConfig(Pchar('COM'+inttostr(i)), CC, CC.dwSize) then
          begin
          cmb_puertos.Items.Add('COM'+inttostr(i));
          end
          else
          begin
          ju:=ju+1;
          end;
    end;
          if ju=16 then
          begin
          showmessage('No hay ningun puerto serie en este pc');
          end
          else
          begin
          cmb_puertos.itemindex:=0;
          Puerto.ComNumber:=strtoint(cmb_puertos.Text[4]);
          Puertpen:=true;
          btn_Abrir.Caption:='Cerrar';
          end;
end;

saludos


----------

